
Troll Targets Say Twitter’s New Filters Don't Go Far Enough - r721
http://www.wired.com/2016/08/troll-targets-say-twitters-new-filters-dont-go-far-enough/
======
red_blobs
It sounds like people want digital safe spaces and don't want to hear any
dissenting opinions on Twitter. This isn't how the real world works.

Anyone posting death threats and other threats of bodily harm should
definitely be banned from Twitter.

However, I've read through many of the accounts in question in this article
(and other outspoken community leaders) and what the they actually want is to
punish people with opposing viewpoints by banning them from social media.

To me, it's pretty ironic because this same community expects love,
compassion, and acceptance while at the same time hating, bullying, and
silencing even the slightest hint of discord.

